# New color schemes!



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Just saw their website and it shows two new (frame only) color schemes. OPQ and Saxo for both Sl4 and Venge :thumbsup:

Tarmac Specialized Bicycle Components : S-Works Tarmac SL4 OSBB Frameset

Venge Specialized Bicycle Components : S-Works Venge OSBB Frameset


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Big whoop. 

Checked with local dealer...these new colors are just as rare and hard to get as any other colors.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

AHEM!!

Its called a color way? Duh?


----------



## Apexhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

Question,

Can you order a Tarmac in any of the colors listed for the other bikes? Or only in the one that is shown for a particular model on the website? If you want a full bike, not just a frame. I was going to go with the Tarmac SL Pro Ui, but I don't want a white bike. 

Thanks,


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Elpimpo said:


> AHEM!!
> 
> Its called a color way? Duh?


"Black plus highlights" must be the go-to colorway for 2012.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

*Go - To Color*



ukbloke said:


> "Black plus highlights" must be the go-to colorway for 2012.


 I think your correct about the go-to color as black. 

Maybe it's a weight savings and / or less costly to build. 

.


----------

